# Green Beans



## Bluebird (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone know what variety of green beans are not hairy? I usually plane Bush Blue Lake and they have that hairy covering. Thanks!!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Provider or Contender.


----------



## farmerbrian (Aug 29, 2009)

do you mean visible hair or just fuziness? 

Empress from SSE is not hairy if I recall correctly. 

Kentucky Wonder is also naked (hairless)  

Now both of those kinds may have had hte slightest amount of fuzz especially if you let the pods get more mature.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Hairy green beans?


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

The Maxibel bush green bean is great!! It is also stringless.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Humburger said:


> Hairy green beans?


Yes, most normal green beans are hairy and dull in appearance. Some have longer fuzz than others but few are entirely smooth. Wax and greasy beans are smooth and shiny. Wax beans are usually yellow and hence not technically a green bean. Since they are also eaten as green beans, greasy beans would qualify as a hairless green bean. However, the OP has only mentioned bush types while most of the greasy are pole.

Martin


----------



## Guilt Trip (May 1, 2008)

All I know is I don't like Kentucky Wonder, (terrible in stir fry) . I planted blue lake and they are great also planted some string less pole beans from Parks Seed and they were also good. Now fuzzy ? hot skillet with a little oil usually takes care of any fuzzies, Guilt Trip


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess I have never noticed that. LOL! I grow bush Roma II. I don't have a fresh one handy. Are they hairy? I have grown them for many years and never noticed it. The canned ones certainly aren't.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Roma II are smooth pods and a different class than the Blue Lake. Sequoia is another that's similar to Roma II but purple. Both are Romano type. 

Martin


----------

